

Music Pirates are Immoral Cheapskates, Or Are They? - kloncks
http://torrentfreak.com/music-pirates-are-immoral-cheapskates-or-are-they-091021/

======
DanielStraight
Asking people what they would pay is pointless. People don't know what they
would pay. People lie about what they would pay. People lie about pirating
music. This is why surveys suck. People are just going to lie... even if they
don't intend to.

Music pirates are not immoral cheapskates. They are normal people who
occasionally engage in immoral, cheap (and I would add self-destructive [if
the music industry dies, so does your access to music, pirated or otherwise])
activities.

